
Ask HN: How to do translations before release? - EGreg
I am looking to implement translations of our web based products into 15 or more languages.<p>The assets consist of Javascript files, php templates, handlebars templates etc. I don&#x27;t want to assume I have control over dns or even the webserver.<p>What is a good design pattern and version control flow to handle translations?<p>Should I use &quot;themes&quot; - like folders basically, and do automatic translation of text, and is there a program to do automatic translation of images??<p>When I push a changeset, some of the views or strings may have changed. What is a good way to detect the diffs, so I can automatically update the translations with Google Translate during the build process and then add issues to the translators to do just the new strings?
======
dpatterson2008
I'd highly recommend using Transifex.
[https://www.transifex.com](https://www.transifex.com). They have many
integrations and their API is pretty solid. You can easily hook Transifex into
your build pipeline. As an example at my place of work we've got it set up so
that on master merges when the test are running on CircleCI all source
(English) strings are pushed to Transifex.

Once all necessary strings are pushed to Transifex, you place your order.

In addition all of the above Transifex also has "Transifex Live". Which allows
you to detect/translate strings live. Though this involves including their
Transifex script tag in the head of your page.

